# SVS PB12-Plus vs PB12-Plus/2



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Hello to All,

I am new to the forum but have been a AV/HT enthusiast for quite a while.

After waiting an eternity I am putting together my (almost) dream HT system.

It will be either in a 12x14 or 14x18 room.

I will be using this for music 40% video 60%. I like practically all types of music and often want to hear it very loud, probably louder than most peaple would consider comfortable. For video HT I am looking for "earth shattering" effects but again, typically I don't plan on inducing pain for long periods.

I have settled on the following setup:

Sony KDS-R60XBR2

Def Tech BP7002 (2)
Def Tech C/L/R 2500
Def Tech BP2X (4)
Sub TBD

Outlaw 990
Outlaw 7125

Sony DVP-NS700P
Sony SLV575UC (ha, ha)

DishNetwork ViP622

Blu-Ray when the price comes down

I took home the speakers today after auditioning them A-B with the 7004s which I started with. The additional clarity and expanded sound was worth the relatively small difference in price, for me, for music. No real difference with 5.1 DVDs however, as far as I was concerned. (please no negative Def Tech comments I am absolutely thrilled with these speakers, for the price).

When I got them home we listened to them with a variety of material with my two channel Rotel 125 W/ch seperates and in a very poor room, I was very happy with these speakers.

Althought the L, R, and center speakers are advertised as containing powered subs, to me, the are really just powered woofers, and as such sound fantastic to my ears. I will be running them as large speakers, the the LFE going to the sub and I planned on using the capability of the 990 to send some of the low freq from the the 3 front channels to the sub as well.

Anyway, my question is, what sub to buy? Up until last week I have never heard of SVS or Hsu and was planning on a Velodyne.

Now after reading up on SVS and Hsu I am leaning towards the SVS PB12-Plus or the PB12-Plus/2.

Based on all the reviews and the comments on the internet, I walked away thinking, "I really want the PB12-Plus/2, but it is probably overkill for my system and the PB12-Plus woulld do fine. But, since I will likely not be upgrading for at least 5 years, an extra $300.00 to get the second driver seems like a small price to pay for what is, from my impressions, the last sub I will ever have to buy." I want no doubt that one is "there, in the movie".

I would certainly appreciate anyone's opinion and particularly if Tom V. would make a recommendation based on my situation I would be most indebted.

Thanks,

Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah (belated) and Happy New Year!

DAP


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi DAP and welcome to the Shack!

It might be a few days before Tom chimes in... he'll probably be taking a break for the holidays.

I personally own two of the +2's and use them in an 1800 cubic foot room... awesome to say the least! I considered going IB, but changed my mind, accepting that the pair of +2's was absolutely all I could ever need... at least satisfying to me. One would most likely be plenty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Sonnie,

Thanks for the input and the welcome.

Happy Holidays!

DAP


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi DAP:

Please email us at the Sales box address listed below; we'd be glad to discuss your system in detail and recommend the best SVS for your specific needs and application.

Ed
SVS


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

DAP, you got similar case as mine.
have never heard of SVS nor HSU in 3 yrs ago. :holycow: only knew famous brands like Velo, MK, SF...:dunno: but they are out of budget a lot! :nono: then searched forums for advices, they told me either SVS or HSU should be a better choice than those brands. studied more of both and pulled fire to SVS b/c it's made in USA:jump: while HSU is made in CN:sweat: . and SVS response is much quicker than HSU's. thou I am a TWnese, still believe US made is superior to CN made!:joke: 

Ron of SVS always gives me very good reply when I have a question! :wave: he recommends ISD2 over other model [forgot if it's 16-46PCi?]. dual drivers should be better. just like now Intel Core 2 Dual takes over single CPU.:rofl2: anyway, I am very happy for such great sub to rock my home!

BTW, today is Pig New Year, wish everyone enjoys it:rofl: 



mrdap said:


> Anyway, my question is, what sub to buy? Up until last week I have never heard of SVS or Hsu and was planning on a Velodyne.
> 
> Now after reading up on SVS and Hsu I am leaning towards the SVS PB12-Plus or the PB12-Plus/2.
> 
> ...


----------

